# can I hit the highs loud though haters will hate thanks for the support



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I get a lot of hate, starting to see some love now with the subsonics and super low songs, thanks for the support, a little cocky here cuz of the haters but its all in fun. master p if them feds only knew killin my voltage, camera cant capture how loud it is

YouTube - can I hit the highs loud though haters will hate thanks for the support.AVI


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

why the attitude?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i bet your neighbors love you!

people hate b/c your actually doing things w/ your gear, not sitting around hypothesizing.

do the damn thing kryptonitewhite!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Really??? Another Haters Gon' Hate thread? When I see this crap I laugh at why some in the SPL crowd can't understand why they don't get any respect.


----------

